

Anonymous Hacks NATO: Claims over 1GB "Restricted" Data - privacyguru
http://www.securityweek.com/anonymous-claims-it-acquired-gigabyte-restricted-data-nato

======
sidcool
The sad fact is nothing in this can be believed. All this is strategically too
complex.

